# Gimme some Hot Tauren luv!!



## kimahri45k (Apr 3, 2007)

Where oh where is there a place where Tauren guys to frolic in the fields among themselves and roll in the long grass together.

I look all over for Tauren related yaoi, but not such luck, and well there are a few here on FA, if any would kindy share some knowledge of Tauren mens and that, be most grateful


----------

